# P101 ESP: Cálculo resistencias y capacitores



## JBE (Ene 5, 2013)

Bueno, realmente me gustaría armar este amplificador, pero no se como calcular las resistencias ni los capacitores que deberían ir. Si se pueden calcular los valores: ¿Alguien podría darme alguna ayuda, guía o formula para ir calculando una por una y uno por uno los cap y res?
El voltaje de entrada es de +/-28V.

*Project 101*






*Circuito*​ 




*(Este aparece en una parte de la página [No se si servirá de ayuda])*​ 

En el peor de los casos, este sería mi PLAN B.

Saludos y muchas gracias!


----------



## nerdvio (Ene 5, 2013)

Orale! Me temo que eso te lo podría decir un experto de los expertos. Todo parece indicar que copiaste en el simulador el diagrama interno de algún circuito integrado mostrado en su datasheet. 

Quizá podrias empezar diciéndonos de qué circuito integrado se trata (pues quiza para darnos una idea de qué frecuencias y tipo de señales manejará), ya lo demás es cuestion de ver qué hace cada resistencia: pull off, pull up, divisor de voltaje, limitar corriente, etc. y capacitor de acoplo, de desacoplo, filtro, seteador de frecuencia, alisador de rizo, etc. etc. etc.


----------



## Quercus (Ene 6, 2013)

Antes de complicarte la vida en calculos, mira este 
Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 6, 2013)

Para mi gusto, hilando muy fino, es mejor el esquema que te está recomendando Quercus10, además está completo con diseño de PCB incluido.


----------



## JBE (Ene 6, 2013)

Exelente esquma. El problema es: La máxima alimentación que le podría dar es +/-28V. No creo que pueda llegar a los +/-75V que requiere ese amplificador.

Saludos y gracias!


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 6, 2013)

JBE dijo:


> Exelente esquma. El problema es: La máxima alimentación que le podría dar es +/-28V. No creo que pueda llegar a los +/-75V que requiere ese amplificador.
> 
> Saludos y gracias!



No creo que tengas problemas en reducir la tensión, incluso podrías omitir un par de transistores de salida si no necesitas toda la potencia.


----------



## JBE (Ene 6, 2013)

Perfecto. Otra cuestión: Ya que no estoy manejando la potencia total del amplificador; ¿Es necesario armar la bobina que esta en paralelo con la resistencia final? Voy a usar un circuito protector de parlantes...

Saludos y gracias nuevamente!


----------



## Quercus (Ene 6, 2013)

Solo me falta probar un nuevo PCB compacto con  una pareja de salida solamente,  si no tienes mucha prisa, ve preparando los componentes, de la mejor calidad que puedas,  sobre todo los finales y mira si consigues  el condensador de mica o styroflex, en cuanto pueda lo pruevo y lo subo al foro. 

Saludos

P.D. Si tienes algun cometario o pregunta sobre el amplificador Sigma, mejor hazlo en su hilo correspondiente, para no mezclar temas.


----------



## JBE (Ene 6, 2013)

Ok, aprovecho para ir comprando los componentes... Muchas gracias por tu ayuda quercus10!

Saludos!!


----------



## extrapalapaquetetl (Ene 6, 2013)

En el proyecto 101, el esquematico es referencia, se te dan los valores de los componentes cuando compres el PCB, ademas de que emplea MOSFET de compuerta lateral que deben ser ORIGINALES y son carisimos y dificiles de conseguir. En el foro hay amplificadores MOSFET mas accesibles.


----------



## JBE (Ene 6, 2013)

Si, eso ya lo sabia. Ya está todo resuelto como se hablaba más arriba. Voy a esperar y cuando quercus10 arme el amplificador compacto, le pido la PCB y listo.

Saludos!


----------

